# Mouse left click shows properties



## rion (Mar 3, 2003)

I have a newer memorex mouse on an older pc running windows 98. Everything was working fine, until today. Now, left-clicking an icon on the desktop shows the properties for the icon instead of running the program or opening the system folder or area. Right clicking works as expected, opening the context menu. Left clicking within an application seems normal. However the only way I can presently launch an application from a desktop icon is to right-click and select Open. 

I've reconfigured the mouse as right handed in Control Panel, but to no effect. Within the Mouse Properties panel, left-clicks in the test area do behave normally. 

Anyone have any suggestions on how to correct this problem?


----------



## A Hawk (Feb 11, 2003)

You might have a conflict somewhere,did you install any thing new? Go into the control panel, select system, device mngr, click on the + beside the mouse then click on the drop down, which should be your mouse, and click properties and check your drivers, conflict,etc. If you have a yellow ! beside the mouse in the device mngr it means theres something wrong,if so delete the mouse in the device mngr reboot and reinstall.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy there rion...

That will happen when the "Alt" key is stuck on the keyboard as well...


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Welcome to TSG!*

That happens to me occasionally... I solve it by just rebooting.


----------



## rion (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks to all who took the time & trouble to reply. And a special thanks to Master Jedi for seeing the obvious, which is often so difficult to see.


----------

